
Forget about Clean Code, Let’s Embrace Compassionate Code - ingve
http://johannesbrodwall.com/2018/06/24/forget-about-clean-code-lets-embrace-compassionate-code/
======
LandR
This seems a like pointless nonsense piece.

What exactly am I supposed to take away from this?

>> Many who know me consider me an exceptionally skilled programmer.

Ugh, I don't get how someone can write that about themselves without curling
up from the cringe.

Is his point that he disagrees with Uncle Bob (god I hate that nickname) about
some political issue so we should stop trying to write clean, maintainable,
testable code?

How are these two things even related. Or was the point of the blog just
virtue signalling about immigration, loosely and nonsenically tied to coding?

That entire blog post seems to be something that doesn't need to exist.

~~~
markusbk
One useful takeaway:

> When Clean Code becomes a source of less boring work, I’m for it. When it
> becomes a source of frustration and guilt, I’m against it.

